# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [28/03/2020] Gsm Shield Box MTK Setup v1.5 is out....

## mohamed73

*  No Activations
No Time Limit
Lifetime Support
Standalone
FREE ISP Module  China Phone  LB7  (Pouvoir 3) - Read info/Repair IMEI/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read -  Write security backup/Read - Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset/Sim  Unlock.LC6 (Pouvoir 3 Air) - Read info/Repair IMEI/Backup  & Restore NVRAM/Read - Write security backup/Read - Write  Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset/Sim Unlock.LB8 (Pouvoir 3 Plus) -  Read info/Repair IMEI/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read - Write security  backup/Read - Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset/Sim Unlock.   Infinix   X635C  - Read info/Repair IMEI/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read - Write  security backup/Read - Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset/Sim Unlock.   Hisence   F16 - Direct Unlock in Meta Mode (Without database) & Flash Mode.Other functions is supported   Nokia  Nokia  2.2 - Read info/Repair IMEI/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read - Write  security backup/Read - Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset.Nokia  2.3 - Read info/Repair IMEI/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read - Write  security backup/Read - Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset.   Tecno   RA6 - Direct Unlock in Meta Mode (Without database) & Flash ModeOther functions is supported   Wiko   Wiko  Y60 (W-K510) - Read info/Repair IMEI/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read -  Write security backup/Read - Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset/Sim  Unlock.Wiko View GO (W_P130) - Read info/Repair IMEI/Backup  & Restore NVRAM/Read - Write security backup/Read - Write  Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset/Sim Unlock.Wiko View Max (W_P200) -  Read info/Repair IMEI/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read - Write security  backup/Read - Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset/Sim Unlock.   Symphony   Symphony  v155 - Read info/Repair IMEI/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read - Write  security backup/Read - Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset/Sim Unlock.    Added Sim Unlock in Meta mode for supported Helio phones.This function is universal and must support many models from market.Not supported models with fused NVRam, disabled meta from firmware, custom or modified by vendor Simlock  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

